# Ohio river cats



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

i started back fishing the Ohio river this after taking two year off because bow fishermen don't want to respect bank fishermen. So I was hoping they would have lost interest or just would respect the bank fishermen like myself. I have been fishing maybe 4 trips and I have caught 20 fish total and 10 being cats and I'm sure I caught my personal best but scales was not working so I could not weight him but guess right around 20 pounds.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice fish!!! I hope to get down there and do some fishing this year, if the water level ever lets us.


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Awesome fish!


----------

